# Blanya And Mabra (Damsels Of Summer)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem inspired by a day in the park with a concert and two very distinguished young ladies who made my thoughts turn to fantasies of harmonious delight.

Blanya and Mabra, 
locks in glorious sunset 
precious glow of golden and russet 
ivory bodies of sensual luminosity 
capture sun’s rays in shapes of youthful desire 
roses of bright drawn on bodies of paleness 

All be lovely, my Blanya And Mabra 
splendorous sights of feminine deities 
delicious impact of mouths 
as emotions encounter ladies in pair 
tender flesh of youth’s firmness 
silk upon tact of mine 
strokes we dare upon each other 
share as three branches of a tree 

Blanya and Mabra 
ladies speaking in tongues mutual 
upon fantasies as to with palate 
taste root of our delight 
lust upon greed in turns of need 
devour root with zest 
flavor sensual in its rest 
in vision of grand do I caress tresses 
whilst smile enchant flame in eyes 

Blanya descends upon mine 
with rose of sexuality 
as to feed appetite of taste 
nectars of lust pour from lake of rapture 
thus whilst Marba with rose of sweetness 
lay attentions upon root in affections of paradise 

Blanya and Mabra 
in harmony of our melody
take mine to symphony 
as hums elevate to choral ecstasy 
in carnality’s fancy of endless devotion


----------

